

WordPress Hosting Performance Benchmarks - ohashi
http://reviewsignal.com/blog/2014/11/03/wordpress-hosting-performance-benchmarks-november-2014/

======
jcanyc
Re:AWS, this test benchmarked Cloudways managed WordPress on top of AWS. They
don't specify instance type, underlying software config, etc. This has little
to do with AWS.

~~~
ohashi
CloudWays told me they deployed the same stack on AWS/Digital Ocean. I do
specify what instance type (m1.small 1.7GB instance) vs 2GB DO droplet.

------
dmabram
We do a lot of AWS work, so it is interesting to see the poor AWS performance.
Any theories as to why it might be?

~~~
ohashi
I think AWS is best suited for companies really using many of the services in
conjunction with one another. If you're just after raw CPU/RAM/IO, I think EC2
is overpriced as an option. Guys like Digital Ocean are offering a lot more
bang for your buck (as the testing shows) on that front. Digital Ocean also
lacks a ton of the features of AWS, so that's the trade off.

